
The Innovator’s Dilemma and Enterprise IoT Platforms - jesusmrv
https://medium.com/@jrodthoughts/the-innovator-s-dilemma-and-enterprise-iot-platforms-5e51bc3d5d24#.unoocll3f
======
mtgx
Not sure if this means he found a "flaw" in the innovator's dilemma theory.
Because perhaps the incumbents have caught on to this and now they don't have
have such big "dilemmas" anymore about investing in new emerging technologies.
If they are allowing too little time to small players to grow, then yeah, I
could see how that could stop the smaller players in their tracks.

The whole point about innovator's dilemma is that the big companies kept
having that dilemma for many years, maybe even more than a decade.

